# Bimmerfest Decals?



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Any available?

~Matt Segal


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

segal3 said:


> *Any available?
> *


It's a pretty safe bet that we'll have some available to give away
at BimmerFest...

Mark and Tim will come through for us again!

:thumbup:


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Good to know.

~Matt Segal


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Bimmerfest Decals?*



Jon Shafer said:


> *It's a pretty safe bet that we'll have some available to give away
> at BimmerFest...
> 
> Mark and Tim will come through for us again!
> ...


Since we're talking about bimmerfest stickers, I never got mine from the first time you guys were giving them away.

Also, when giving a donation towards the new server, weren't we going to get bimmerfest stickers then . . .

How come I can't get these stickers  Who do I need to pay off to get them . . .


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hmmmm.....decals.....

:rofl: <---- 

~Matt Segal


----------



## BlackCell (Mar 11, 2003)

yeah, free or not, stickers would be rad.
id pay for a set.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Matt, please reconsider using an iframe in your sig. Thanks.


----------



## BlackCell (Mar 11, 2003)

yeah, seriously...dude, its a big drag on system resources and money and stuff....it keeps crashing my browser.
please


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

It's linked off my own site...not related to bandwidth on this site whatsoever.

Additionally, you can choose to turn off java applets.

It shouldn't be slowing down your computer if it's anything over 300mhz

~Matt Segal


----------



## BlackCell (Mar 11, 2003)

Matt,
listen dude, i dont think you should be deciding my minumum system requirements to access this website.
all i did was try and let you know of something that might be bothering people. I know it annoys me. Some people are on dial-up and it takes a while to load also.
Why dont you be a sport and make something a little less actively aggressive to us poor "<300Mhtz" people out there.


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Everyone else has told me they like it much more than my older sig...:eeps: :dunno: 

~Matt Segal


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

segal3 said:


> *Everyone else has told me they like it much more than my older sig...:eeps: :dunno:
> 
> ~Matt Segal *


Matt, The pics are cool (I like them a lot actually), but there's other ways to do it that are less resource intensive for the user as well as less intrusive. Your sig could call a perl script on another server to randomly (or sequentially) display any image. You could use an animated gif if changing the pic every couple seconds is truly important to you.

When I first commented, I wasn't trying to be an asshole (it does come naturally to me sometimes, though). I really hope that we're not running you off the board. Anyone that competes with a 7 has got to be cool and worth having as an active participant here.


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *Your sig could call a perl script on another server to randomly (or sequentially) display any image. *


How would this be done?

~Matt Segal


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

segal3 said:


> *How would this be done?
> 
> ~Matt Segal *


Scroll about halfway down this thread for a perl script and parital explanation. If you want to go this route and need help, feel free to PM me.


----------



## BlackCell (Mar 11, 2003)

php is also an option, but yes matt, i would appreciate it..
sorry if i sounded like an ass also, but it keeps crashing my browser.


----------



## jack (Mar 18, 2003)

Is there anyway to get some bimmerfest decals before the event?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

jack said:


> *Is there anyway to get some bimmerfest decals before the event? *


Somebody may have had some made before the event, but the easiest way to get them to everybody (just like with the hats and shirts) is to have them available at the 'fest.


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *Matt, please reconsider using an iframe in your sig. Thanks. *


for realz... it keeps bogging down my browser here and at bimmerforums. thanks.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

segal3: Any chance of optimizing your sig images? They total over 150K. 

Just thought I'd say something in case you didn't realize how big your sig was. :angel: 

--SONET

Hmm.. looking around a bit it may be time to reinstate my supersig.


----------

